# Western / Hillbilly Scenes?



## HalloweenHaunter (Mar 6, 2011)

I've already got a few scenes that I will have in my haunt, but am wondering what other types of scenes I could have that fit in with a western / hillbilly theme?

Thanks!


----------



## Ghoulia Childe (Jul 4, 2012)

How about something with the Hatfield and McCoy feud?


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Check this thread, lots of HillyBilly ideas thrown around...

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=31110


----------



## Tai95 (Sep 4, 2012)

Haunted still. You could even make the condensing coils out of clear tubing and have some uv reactive liquid flowing through it.


----------



## HalloweenHaunter (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow, Ghoulia Childe I didn't think about that.. I'm sure I can think of a way to incorporate that thanks! And thank you for the other responses everyone!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Western and hillbilly are two different themes. Which one are you going for?


----------



## HalloweenHaunter (Mar 6, 2011)

Lord Homicide said:


> Western and hillbilly are two different themes. Which one are you going for?


 Western. My problem is we used to use tons of corn stalks to create a maze and had a few scarecrows and things, now we have to use fencing panels that are weathered. SO I am trying to think of some scenes that I could have with a basically a fence in the background, but I'm kinda stuck..


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Haunted rocking chair on a porch comes to mind for me. There have been a couple of really great haunts that had western themes posted on here. I'd do a search of the site and see what you come up with.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

As long as you didn't include Okie with Hillbilly, I'll be glad to help you. Here are some links to some western themes.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=31878&highlight=western
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=976
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28057&highlight=western


----------

